# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  انتخاب دانشگاهی که رفت و آمد بهش آسون باشه؟

## khaan

سلام.
من میخوام سراسری دامپزشکی بخونم و انتخابم تو این شهرهای زیر هستن البته میدونم دانشگاه تهران و .. هم این رشته رو دارن ولی تمرکزم روی این دانشگاه ها هستن تنها چیزی هم که برام مهمه اینه که دانشگاه مرکز شهر باشه و رفت و آمد بهش آسون باشه. خوابگاهش هم نزدیکش باشه خیلی خوبه.

دانشگاه ارومیه
دانشگاه باهنر کرمان و دانشگاه رازی کرمان
دانشگاه سمنان
دانشگاه خرم آباد
دانشگاه شیراز
دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد

این دانشگاه ها در کدام قسمت شهرهاشون واقع شدن و فاصلشون تا مرکز شهر چقدره ؟ تا خوابگاه های شهر چقدر فاصله دارن؟ در مورد امکانات رفاهی و دانشجویی این دانشگاه ها هر نکته ای به ذهنتون میرسه که لازم هست لطفا ذکر کنین ممنون

----------


## Full Professor

داداش شما مگه نمیخواستی پزشک بشی 
نظرت عوض شد 
البته دام هم خوبه
من میگم شیراز رو در اولویت بزار واقعا شهر زیبایی است آب و هوای خیلی خوبی هم داره

----------


## khaan

این دانشگاه ها در کدام قسمت شهرهاشون واقع شدن و فاصلشون تا مرکز شهر چقدره ؟ تا خوابگاه های شهر چقدر فاصله دارن؟

----------


## khaan

خرم آباد چطوره بچه ها

----------


## Mr.Hosein

بین اینا دانشگاه تهران که مشخصه کجاس
دانشگاه شیرازو که دیدم  خارج از شهره و اصلا به مرکز نزدیک نیست...

ولی در کل داداش پیشنهاد میکنم برای شما که خودتم لیسانس داری دنبال یه رشته ی تضمینی تر بری...

----------

